# Slowing down my metabolisum



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi guys just a quicky is the anything i can do/take that will slow down my metabolisum and help me creep up my b/f i'm around 9/10% at the mo and would like it a little higher i know obviously diet and upping the cals/carbs but is the anyway of just slowing my metabolisum down.Thanks J


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

keeping your BF low is fine man.. just up your calories...

whats your current diet looking like?

perhaps u need to add more good fats to slow the digestion of your food down?


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

0other then sittin on yo ass eating eating crap all day and watching TV, dont think so, ur luky imo, if u can bulk while staying lean then why stop! yeah gaining may be slower but hell id rather gain slo and be lean all year round! much better then dieting down to show quality muscle!


----------



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

DB said:


> keeping your BF low is fine man.. just up your calories...
> 
> whats your current diet looking like?
> 
> perhaps u need to add more good fats to slow the digestion of your food down?


To be honest at the mo its crap changing jobs etc not as commited as i would like to be what sort of foods have good fats in? come the 1st of dec i will post a proper diet again and ask for help but at the mo i cant really afford to eat 4000-5000cals aday so i'm down to about 3000cals and doing it cheap!!.But even on 5000cals i never put on b/f i just seem to s**t out what my body doesn't need.But i have gained lean muscle so i cant be to far out??.I've always been lean guess its just genes.Dont want to get fat just a bit more fat would make me look alot fuller.


----------



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> 0other then sittin on yo ass eating eating crap all day and watching TV, dont think so, ur luky imo, if u can bulk while staying lean then why stop! yeah gaining may be slower but hell id rather gain slo and be lean all year round! much better then dieting down to show quality muscle!


Thats what i do do all day lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

ok so your pretty skint...

add a dozen eggs in a day mate and watch yourself grow!!

full of protien and fats and alot of cals!!

plus 12 only cost £1!!!


----------



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

DB said:


> ok so your pretty skint...
> 
> add a dozen eggs in a day mate and watch yourself grow!!
> 
> ...


DB just what i was after topman 12eggs i have even been drinking 2pints of full fat milk everyday after lunch to add some cals is this good?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

milk is ok mate can be quite hard tod igest in large amounts and leaves me very bloated if i have lots

each egg has 75-ish calories in it..

so 12 a day is an extra 900 calories which makes a huge difference mate give it a go...


----------



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

i'll pop out in a min and buy some eggs i'll boil them all tonight and eat them through out the day cold cheers mate i really appreicate it if i could rep u i would.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol i couldnt handle eating more than about 6 eggs a day mate

i have most raw in shakes


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

yeh 6 bout the most i have done ED! whole i mite add


----------



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

Yer i will chuck a few in my shakes then cheers mate


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

BADBOYJTS said:


> Dont want to get fat just a bit more fat would make me look alot fuller.


WTF?

Fat makes you look fat.

Carbs make you fuller.

Eating loads of bad fats will stall your muscle gains long term because of insulin resistance.

I don't understand this? do you want to look bigger in a jumper or something? INcreased fat will make your frame look fatter and you'll look bigger around the gut cos thats where most male fat is deposited.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

BADBOYJTS said:


> To be honest at the mo its crap changing jobs etc not as commited as i would like to be what sort of foods have good fats in? come the 1st of dec i will post a proper diet again and ask for help but at the mo i cant really afford to eat 4000-5000cals aday so i'm down to about 3000cals and doing it cheap!!.But even on 5000cals i never put on b/f i just seem to s**t out what my body doesn't need.But i have gained lean muscle so i cant be to far out??.I've always been lean guess its just genes.Dont want to get fat just a bit more fat would make me look alot fuller.


If you have one of those 'fast metabolism' or ectomorph type bodies, then eating rubbish, especially loads of sugar will probably just speed it up more.

It is eating more calories, and good quality calories. Root vegetables are great, nothing wrong with eating stuff like potatoes (cheap) or going to an Indian, Halal or Chinese shop and getting BIG bags of brown or basmati rice, lentils, chickpeas etc. All of these are really cheap.

Do you have a green grocer near you? Food is a lot cheaper. OR start making trips to the grocery stores before they close and checking for discounted stuff.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Agree with Tatyana your BMR is a chemical process that your body and your genetics decide, sure you can slow it down by fasting for long periods or consuming large meals etc but this will simply lead to you adding fat.

The key is to consume more quality calories than you (and your metabolism) can use up, this will give you the chance to add muscle rather than fat.

Of course keeping ramming the protein into you but don't underestimate the value of 'good' carbs (wholemeal bread/rice/pasta, potatoes, vegetables fruit etc which many people seem to forget about when bulking.

Jock


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

BADBOYJTS said:


> Hi guys just a quicky is the anything i can do/take that will slow down my metabolisum and help me creep up my b/f i'm around 9/10% at the mo and would like it a little higher i know obviously diet and upping the cals/carbs but is the anyway of just slowing my metabolisum down.Thanks J


Why the hell would u want to increase bodyfat mate, thats nuts! lmao I would have thought someone would have wanted to gain muscle mass lol

If your having trouble gaining weight then ur not eating enough - taylor your diet plan to suit your body type - 5000 calories might not even be enough to gain at a steady rate, well i know its not for me (but my metabolism is through the roof).

Good luck!

Nameless


----------

